# St Albans Poo Meet - Final Arrangements



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Well this is coming round fast now - The St Albans Poo Meet. Everyone is welcome to come along, the more the merrier.

Because some people have to be off doing things in the afternoon, it would be best to meet at *9.30 in Verulam Park. Post Code AL1 2DL*

Aim for Westminster Lodge Car Park, at the bottom of Holywell Hill. This gives 3hrs free parking.

Janet (Flounder1) will PM everyone we know of so far to give her mobile no and being the computer techy one, she'll make up name labels too, so we know who is who 

So far I think the following are ok to join in.

Flounder1 - Janet - Lolly
MillieDog - Julie - Millie
Embee - Mandy - Flo
Jedicrazy- Clare - Obi
Maxwell - Niki - Maxwell
Wellerfeller - Karen - Weller
Mez UK - Mary - Harley
Carwin - Ed & Carol
Sharplesfamily - Harri - Luna
Cockapoodle - Karen - Rufus & Basil

If anyone else is interested in coming, we have excellent road links to the M25, M1 & A1.

Verulam Park has 3 large fields, a lake full of swans geese & ducks, a kiddies play area, a stream to get wet in and importantly a cafe for take out coffee etc. Something for everyone    

Julie & Millie x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

looking forward to it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds great and seems it's not such a mini meet after all with quite a few coming along...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic! Look forward to seeing you all there. We may have to dip out if the weather is bad as it's a bit grim for my disabled son ....... so fingers crossed for a fine day. 

Karen x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I have now sent everyone on the list above a PM. If you aren't on the list but want to come then please let us know.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Fantastic! Look forward to seeing you all there. We may have to dip out if the weather is bad as it's a bit grim for my disabled son ....... so fingers crossed for a fine day.
> 
> Karen x


I'm good at arranging the weather (seriously I am  ). So will start working on it.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh good! We'll be there for sure then. 

Karen x

(cause for celebration - I just made 'Senior Cockapoo' with this post!)


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah really looking forward to it!!!!

Harri x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just trying to bring this thread back to the front page.

Janet has PM'd everyone who said they wanted to come on Sunday. 
Anyone else fancy a Poo meet up   Its not far away from you !!

I've checked the weather, it should be ok. Possibly a bit rainy at 7am, but clearing to a nice morning.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Saw a poster advertising a fun dog show in Bricket Wood this morning that starts after our meet up on Sunday if anyone is interested
http://www.herts-hearing-dogs.org.uk/

I don't think I can attend as have a family function to attend but thought others may be interesetd


----------



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Spartacus and I are going to come to the meet up on Sunday too! It should be very lively with more than 10 Cockapoos going! Sparty goes a bit crazy with excitement around other dogs so i hope some of the older ones can help me teach him some manners! Lisa


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

If anyone is interested there will be a Giant Monopoly in Verulam Park between 11am - 5pm on the same day we are meeting.

http://www.activestalbans.com/


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> If anyone is interested there will be a Giant Monopoly in Verulam Park between 11am - 5pm on the same day we are meeting.
> 
> http://www.activestalbans.com/


Cool!  Good job we're starting early!

I also found a fun dog show in Bricket Wood starting at 11.30am same day. See my post at the end of page 1 for the link.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Cool!  Good job we're starting early!
> 
> I also found a fun dog show in Bricket Wood starting at 11.30am same day. See my post at the end of page 1 for the link.


Haha, we should all go on mass and scoop up every prize going - cockapoo's rule


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Excellent idea Julie, Weller is a known face in the old fox pub in Bricket wood, where is the dog show exactly? x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Excellent idea Julie, Weller is a known face in the old fox pub in Bricket wood, where is the dog show exactly? x


http://www.herts-hearing-dogs.org.uk/

I think all the info can be found in the above link. I just saw a poster on the gate post when I was walking Lolly at Greenwood Park this morning. Show starts at 12pm with registration from 11.30am.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> http://www.herts-hearing-dogs.org.uk/
> 
> I think all the info can be found in the above link. I just saw a poster on the gate post when I was walking Lolly at Greenwood Park this morning. Show starts at 12pm with registration from 11.30am.


I'd like to go to this after the meet


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I don't think I can attend as have a family function to attend but thought others may be interesetd


Maybe we can get a late start to lunch so we can fit in a dog show


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Maybe we can get a late start to lunch so we can fit in a dog show


I like your style!!! I'll leave you to try and delay lunch to early tea maybe


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I like your style!!! I'll leave you to try and delay lunch to early tea maybe


do it, do it, you know you both want to!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> do it, do it, you know you both want to!


We'll have to avoid the river and muddy puddles to keep our poos looking their best for the show


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just checking that everyone is ok with Sunday's arrangements. Does anyone need Janet's contact mobile number in case you suddenly feel the urge to come along on Sunday.

You never know, you may wake up on Sunday, pull back the curtains and see a beautiful sunny day, just perfect for dog walking and meeting up.   

Well, I do hope that is what the weather is going to do.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

May have to give it a miss this time, will have just got back from holiday may be a bit of a rush but will try, keep us informed for next time. Can do weekdays as well but have to be back to pick grandkids up from school 3.00


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Where in the park are we meeting? Or are we meeting in the Westminster Lodge Car Park? 

Clare
x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Clare
there is a field right opposite the Westminster Lodge car park (on the right as you drive in) and i think we are planning to congregate there. The only change to that will be if the Monopoly thing that is happening later in the park is set up there in which case we will find another patch of space within view of the carpark. I don't think anyone will be able to miss us all!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Weather report is looking up for tomorrow. Julie has just texted me to let me know that she is taking a quick walk round the park to check out where this Monopoly thing is and that we can still meet in the field opposite the car park. I will be bringing some maps with directions from the park to the dog show if anyone is interested in going on to there from the park. 
Looking forward to meeting you all and Lolly can't wait for a good doggy sniff and chase with all the other poos! 
See you in the morning


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

The final list of attendies as far as I'm aware is
Me & Lolly
Julie & Millie (MillieDog)
Clare & Obi (Jedicrazy)
Mandy & Flo (embee)
Karen and Weller? (Wellerfeller)
Harri & Luna (sharplesfamily)
Karen & Rufus & Basil (Cockapoodle)
Colin, Lisa & Spary (Bunnyman)
Victoria (Turi)
Mary & Harley (MezUK) - although I haven't heard from Mary in a long while and she hasn't replied to my PM so fingers crossed she can still make it.
Maxwell (again I haven't has a reply from them)


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Have a great time, hope it stays dry for you. 

Wish I was coming too but Maisie and Bess are both at it now with the kennel cough.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Have a great time, hope it stays dry for you.
> 
> Wish I was coming too but Maisie and Bess are both at it now with the kennel cough.



Hope Maisie and Bess feel better soon :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a fab time tomorrow all my cockapoo friends .. xxx

Will be expecting of loads of fab pics please xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just back from the park. All is looking good. No sign of Monopoly, so its anybodies guess as to where it will be. Mind you, there is a dog in the game of Monopoly, so maybe we can all get in the way with out dogs   

Weather forecast is looking ok now, looks like the threat of rain has gone 

There is a dead pigeon in the field we are meeting in  Millie hasn't spotted it yet and I'm hoping a fox will take it away before tomorrow. Otherwise I may have to do the unthinkable and pick it up and put it in the bin 

Sue, hope your poor dogs get well soon  :hug:

Jo Jo, you know you're probably not as far away as you think - maybe you could be official photographer  

See everyone else tomorrow/


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Jo Jo, you know you're probably not as far away as you think - maybe you could be official photographer


Oh yay, come on JoJo, you know you want to


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Have a lovely time tomorrow with all your 'Poos. Sorry we can't join you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh yay, come on JoJo, you know you want to


You are naughty .. I would love to but I can't make it tomor ... 

I will try my best to be at the Surrey Meet even .. although I may have a new puppy so need to consider how I can come along ... 

I am bursting to meet everyone ... and of course cuddling all those gorgeous cockapoos...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Does anyone need Janet's contact mobile number in case you suddenly feel the urge to come along on Sunday.


Can you PM the number to me again. I cleaned up my messages and lost it


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Have a lovely day all
Gill x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Camera is on charge and so far weather looks good....ish. All set and ready to go


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Hope you all have a lovely time and the weather is good x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope you all have a fab time! Roll on the Surrey meet  xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Have fun


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Have a great day - hope weather's better than it is here! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Marcus and I had a brilliant time today - thank you for inviting us. It was invaluable meeting some adult Cockapoos - I can now see why you're such proud owners. And guess what? We're now 100% sure that they're for us!!! 

Now just got to find the right parents....

Turi (and Marcus)

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

OK ... Come on St Albans Poo gang .. pictures please


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you found the meeting helpful Turi...........let me guess its going to be a JD Apricot dog????????? ( I heard Marcus call Rufus a mans dog)
Jo I didn't take my camera but all seemed to have a good time, especially Dexter, Millie and Lolly who were zooming about all over the place, getting as dirty as possible. I did think about kidnapping Basil, he is just positively CUTE!! Love Zoe the greyhound too, far too much of a lady to get involved with those mad puppies ha ha. They were all great today and very well behaved. Sparty gets an award for lightening reflexes as he managed to snatch his dad's bacon roll and scoff it down faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Karen, I think Marcus and I are going to have to battle that one out :fencing: !

He made it very clear (as you know!) that Rufus' colouring is his preference. I, on the other hand, ADORED Luna. Harri, it's just as well I don't know where you or your chickens live or I'd be there quick as a flash 

Watch this space (though as the more tenacious of the two of us I can see myself winning this one...!)

Turi x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly and I had a great time! All the dogs behaved perfectly and loved the company of each other. I still can't get over how alike Dexter and Millie are! Once they had both got wet even their owners had trouble telling them apart!! And Luna and Basil are just soooo scrummy. 

I didn't take any pictures but I know Harri and Julie took some so we'll have to wait for them to get a mo to put them up.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry JoJo - no pics from me either I'm afraid. I had Elli on one side and Flo on the other and just needed that extra pair of hands we so often require.

Flo was 'full of beans' and took over Dylans role as most barkiest dog mostly because she sussed that I had a bag full of cheese cubes and figured that if she barked, I'd tell her to lie down and be quiet then she'd get some cheese for doing what she was told - they are nothing if not crafty these dogs.

The highlight of the meet was finding the perfect doggy treat bag courtesy of Karen. I am currently on my fifth one and still not 100% content  Karen had the perfect bag - spring mouthed opening, removable inner socks, attached waist belt, netted pockets for poo bags and a ring for attaching a whistle PERFECT. Credit card coming out........

Great to meet you all. Next time I'll have little Rem as well


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> The highlight of the meet was finding the perfect doggy treat bag courtesy of Karen. I am currently on my fifth one and still not 100% content  Karen had the perfect bag - spring mouthed opening, removable inner socks, attached waist belt, netted pockets for poo bags and a ring for attaching a whistle PERFECT. Credit card coming out........


That sounds ideal... can you remember where it was from? 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> That sounds ideal... can you remember where it was from?
> 
> Turi x


It was a Blackdog treat bag and I've found it here http://www.agilitywarehouse.com/productsl3.cfm?id=96 - I'm going to 'treat myself'. A bit pricey so maybe something to put on your list for Santa.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry for delay - busy preparing the dinner for 14 people. 

Lolly, Dexter & Millie

















Sparty (poss), Basil & Dexter or Millie 


















Basil & Millie









Flo









Millie, Lolly, Rufus, Flo & Dexter checking out a muddy puddle 









I'm in trouble, guests are arriving and I'm on here  Speak to you all later.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos! Dexter and Millie are so similar ... also Flo and Rufus are similar apricot colours. Lolly has grown so much and little Basil is sooooo sweet!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It was lovely to see some of you again and meet some new faces! I had a great time but can't say the same for Obi  He is definitely not well. Since getting home he has been yelping more and more (without even touching him) and getting more lethargic. He has drunk some water (when I lifted the bowl to under his nose) and just eaten his NI tea so that's good. I've checked him all over and can find nothing external that is causing him pain  If he is no better in the am then I'm going to take him to the vet. 

I did get a few pics and some video and Ill post them this evening when I get my Mac back (someone running a back up for me).

Clare
x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> It was lovely to see some of you again and meet some new faces! I had a great time but can't say the same for Obi  He is definitely not well. Since getting home he has been yelping more and more (without even touching him) and getting more lethargic. He has drunk some water (when I lifted the bowl to under his nose) and just eaten his NI tea so that's good. I've checked him all over and can find nothing external that is causing him pain  If he is no better in the am then I'm going to take him to the vet.
> 
> I did get a few pics and some video and Ill post them this evening when I get my Mac back (someone running a back up for me).
> 
> ...


Great to see you again Clare. Poor Obi - I hope he is feeling better soon but good that he is still eating and drinking. I wonder what it is?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> It was lovely to see some of you again and meet some new faces! I had a great time but can't say the same for Obi  He is definitely not well. Since getting home he has been yelping more and more (without even touching him) and getting more lethargic. He has drunk some water (when I lifted the bowl to under his nose) and just eaten his NI tea so that's good. I've checked him all over and can find nothing external that is causing him pain  If he is no better in the am then I'm going to take him to the vet.
> 
> I did get a few pics and some video and Ill post them this evening when I get my Mac back (someone running a back up for me).
> 
> ...


Oh poor Obi .. keep us posted ..cockapoo cuddles from all his friends xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely photos.

Check Obis paws maybe he has something in them? or maybe he has pulled a muscle from all the playing he has done today. Or maybe he has eaten something he shouldn't have? so many if's isn't there. 

Hope he will be ok but like you said to the vets if no better soon. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Lovely photos.
> 
> Check Obis paws maybe he has something in them? or maybe he has pulled a muscle from all the playing he has done today. Or maybe he has eaten something he shouldn't have? so many if's isn't there.
> 
> Hope he will be ok but like you said to the vets if no better soon. x


Whatever it is he woke up with it this morning as I didn't get my usual greeting and he was reluctant at first to eat his NI breakfast which is very unlike him. He has got worse as the day has gone on. I've checked him very carefully and there is nothing in his pads. He was fine when I went to bed last night so it is a mystery to me


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

so whos going to be first to post photos?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> so whos going to be first to post photos?


go back a page kendal!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Sorry for delay - busy preparing the dinner for 14 people.
> 
> Lolly, Dexter & Millie
> 
> ...


Lovely pics .. Thanks Julie xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for organising this meet Janet and Julie. We had a fantastic time and it was so lovely seeing all the 'poos muck in together. Again no grumbles from anyone - what a great crossbreed .....or should that be happybreed? 

I'm afraid as I expected most of my photos were blurry! I've a few of the better ones here and a stunning one of Basil who stood still for 5 seconds for me!!



















Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> It was a Blackdog treat bag and I've found it here http://www.agilitywarehouse.com/productsl3.cfm?id=96 - I'm going to 'treat myself'. A bit pricey so maybe something to put on your list for Santa.


Ooooo, that looks handy! Thank you for posting

Turi x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

What a fabulous day! The weather was great. The people were great. And of course the cockapoos were great! But poor obi - I really hope you discover what is upsetting him so much Clare - what a worry .

I took several photos, too many to post on here, so here's the link to them all - it should tell the story of our morning nicely:

http://photobucket.com/stalbanspoo

It was just lovely to watch them all play together and run around together. They are all so gorgeous and they all behaved so well . Thank you so much for organising it all Janet and Julie. The venue was perfect. We must do another one!

Harri x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

The group photo of cockapoos from left to right:

Flo, Sparty, Luna, Dexter, Millie, Lolly, Rufus, Zoe and Basil, Weller and Obi


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhh great pics Harri. Knew we could rely on you! Lovely to see you and your gorgeous family again. Luna's doing really well. She's a very chilled girl.

Karen xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It was lovely to meet so many gorgeous cockapoos and such nice owners. It was great to put names to faces- dogs and owners! It was the perfect venue and turned out to be a really warm sunny day. Dexter had a wonderful time playing with all his new friends.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Photos are fab - so nice to see the owners along with the gorgeous poos - thank you for posting!
I do hope Obi gets better - such a worry for you! I had Treacle at the vets on Saturday morning - she was like OBI on Friday - then had terrible diarrhoea and vomiting on Saturday - I freaked as diarrhoea was blood streaked!
It was possibly due to eating a baby toad / conifer/ ivy leaf - all poisonous to dogs!
On a positive it only lasted 24 hours and she is much better - hope its the same for OBI


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Fantastic photos Harri!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to have missed all the fun, but we did have a mini, mini-meet at the Essex country show today. Wendy (raywendy) and pippa came to visit and we also met another lovely deep apricot 'poo from Maldon. So Dylan did have some friends to play with


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Sorry to have missed all the fun, but we did have a mini, mini-meet at the Essex country show today. Wendy (raywendy) and pippa came to visit and we also met another lovely deep apricot 'poo from Maldon. So Dylan did have some friends to play with


Flo carried the torch for Dylan and stood in as barkiest, wettest dog


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant pics Harri, thank you for sharing!

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

embee said:


> Flo carried the torch for Dylan and stood in as barkiest, wettest dog


Mandy, didn't get much of a chance to chat today....but heard Flo She was the guard dog of the bunch warning of anything she wasn't sure of.....funny x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> Mandy, didn't get much of a chance to chat today....but heard Flo She was the guard dog of the bunch warning of anything she wasn't sure of.....funny x


Yep she was kind of looking after the pack a bit up on the hill. I still get really confused trying to match the 'real' people and dogs to the 'virtual' people and dogs I know so well on the forum and sometimes just can't figure who is who  We'll catch up properly next time - are you going to Virginia Waters?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pics Harri - I love seeing Josh with Luna, what a bond those two have  bit disappointed that I only saw the back of your gorgeous Charlie though


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> What a fabulous day! The weather was great. The people were great. And of course the cockapoos were great! But poor obi - I really hope you discover what is upsetting him so much Clare - what a worry .
> 
> I took several photos, too many to post on here, so here's the link to them all - it should tell the story of our morning nicely:
> 
> ...


Great pics as always Harri! I think you guys are the official Cockapoo Meet photographers so you HAVE to go to every one of them  Had a little chat with Josh and he is so very proud of Luna, very cute! 

Clare
x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

How's Obi doing Clare?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Photos are fab - so nice to see the owners along with the gorgeous poos - thank you for posting!
> I do hope Obi gets better - such a worry for you! I had Treacle at the vets on Saturday morning - she was like OBI on Friday - then had terrible diarrhoea and vomiting on Saturday - I freaked as diarrhoea was blood streaked!
> It was possibly due to eating a baby toad / conifer/ ivy leaf - all poisonous to dogs!
> On a positive it only lasted 24 hours and she is much better - hope its the same for OBI


Thanks Nadine, I hope it is this and nothing more serious. I'm headed for the vets first thing in the am. Glad Treacle is better now :hug: 

Clare
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> How's Obi doing Clare?


He's not right, going to vet in the am. He's not really moving much and is breathing is a bit heavy. He is obviously in some sort of pain. I'm taking his water bowel to him lots and he is taking in water so I'm pleased about that. If he wasn't drinking I would be at the emergency vets now. Hopefully it will just be a tummy bug or something. 

Clare
x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> He's not right, going to vet in the am. He's not really moving much and is breathing is a bit heavy. He is obviously in some sort of pain. I'm taking his water bowel to him lots and he is taking in water so I'm pleased about that. If he wasn't drinking I would be at the emergency vets now. Hopefully it will just be a tummy bug or something.
> 
> Clare
> x


You must keep us all posted xxx

Ps I love taking photos but really need a better camera!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Clare, I am sorry, I don't imagine you'll be getting much sleep tonight either. Fingers crossed, Obi will be feeling better in the morning :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't get as many as I had planned as was a bit distracted..but here they are. The last two are video clips (bit wobbly and all over the place )








































































































Clare & Obi
x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> He's not right, going to vet in the am. He's not really moving much and is breathing is a bit heavy. He is obviously in some sort of pain. I'm taking his water bowel to him lots and he is taking in water so I'm pleased about that. If he wasn't drinking I would be at the emergency vets now. Hopefully it will just be a tummy bug or something.
> 
> Clare
> x



Poor Obi. Hope he has a restful night and feels better in the morning. As Harri said, keep us posted. Loved having a good chat with you today. 

Karen xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Flo carried the torch for Dylan and stood in as barkiest, wettest dog


I'm glad she didn't let him down! She must have been taking notes at the last 'poo fest. Hugs to obi - hope he is better soon x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent photo's Harri and Clare. Just looked at them all. How odd that I didn't even notice Harri was busy snapping away.

Tess, do you have Dexters Five Generation Pedigree sheet from you breeder. There has to be connection between our two dogs somewhere along the line. Can't believe they can have such similar markings as well as colouring without there being a relative the same.

Clare, Hope Obi is well, let us know how the vet visit goes.

See you all hopefully at the Virginia Water meet. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks from Sparty for organising the meet up on Sunday! He had a wonderful time! Great photos- mine were all blurred; I think they were all moving too fast for me!

Sorry to hear about poor little Obi- hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like you all had a fab time unfortunately I messed up and we where away so sorry if it caused any inconvenience


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just read all your posts another fab meet... wish i could have been there. Millie and Dexter are the spit of Mable as well... it would have been great to see them all together. In one of the pictures whoever has the shortest coat... it could BE Mable. 
Glad you had a brill time Turi, that Flo sorted out the babies, she's a big sister in practise, thanks for the photos so we get to share a little, Basil looks a little roany on the muzzle and hope, hope,hope that Obi is feeling better... take care Clare x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Just read all your posts another fab meet... wish i could have been there. Millie and Dexter are the spit of Mable as well... it would have been great to see them all together. In one of the pictures whoever has the shortest coat... it could BE Mable.


Your guess is as good as mine  We spent the whole morning getting Millie & Dexter mixed up, especially when they both got wet and looks like scrawny rats.

We did discuss that Mable too was very similar to ours. It would be fab to get all three of them together. Where did you get Mable from? Mille & Dexter both came from different breeders. I'm wondering if there is a connection further back in their ancestry. They both had a saddle black band and a black bum. But also weirdly, they had tufts of white on their head right in the middle of the black.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It really was like seeing double with Dexter and Millie. I can't get over how alike they are- coats, markings, size and personality! I don't have any pedigree thing from his breeder. I just know his Dad was a white toy poodle called Snowy and his Mum a chocolate roan called Lady.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I did nt get Mable from the same place as either Dexter or Millie she was from Curlyspin ... her mum was a blue roan and dad was white poodle. Ive got Mabels history.. I think there is one of I presume Janices poodles its prefix is Jandaz, quite a few Jafare, Dearward, Cadamine on the cocker side. I know what you mean when they are wet I call Mable a scrat dog


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> It really was like seeing double with Dexter and Millie. I can't get over how alike they are- coats, markings, size and personality! I don't have any pedigree thing from his breeder. I just know his Dad was a white toy poodle called Snowy and his Mum a chocolate roan called Lady.


Ah thats a shame. I recon one of their grandparents may have been the same.

How was the pub post poo meet ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Ohhhh I love Dexter and Millie blue roan colour...........I mustn't keep Molly2's blue roan pup.....I mustn't.....I mustn't. J xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Great pictures, shame we couldn't make it, looks like every one had a great time.

Hope we can make the next one.


----------



## bridget (Dec 4, 2009)

*st albans cockapoo meet*

Hi, I am not I'm afraid a regular contributor to this site but enjoy looking at it and seeing all the other lovely cockapoos. 
We live in Croxley Green , near Rickmansworth which is not a million miles from St Albans, so we would like to come too if thats OK (we being my cockapoo Molly and daughter Amy) Look forward to seeing you all there. x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

bridget said:


> Hi, I am not I'm afraid a regular contributor to this site but enjoy looking at it and seeing all the other lovely cockapoos.
> We live in Croxley Green , near Rickmansworth which is not a million miles from St Albans, so we would like to come too if thats OK (we being my cockapoo Molly and daughter Amy) Look forward to seeing you all there. x


Hi there Bridget. Unfortunately you have missed the meet up  - it was last Sunday. Look out for another one in the near future! There is one at Virginia Water, Surrey in October I think if you fancy a little journey.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I realise that this meet is over but I just brought my cockapoo home yesterday and live in St. Albans so would be interested in any further events schedules. Please let me know!

Thanks, 
Jane with Poppy.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jane and Poppy. I'm always up for company on a walk and Lolly loves meeting other 'poos so let us know when Poppy is out and about on walks and maybe we can join you. There is a New Year meet up being arranged at the mo in our area. I'll find the link to the thread and add it for you.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4537

Here's the thread about the New Year meet


----------

